
Working Backwards - luu
https://jaydaigle.net/blog/teaching/working-backwards/
======
denzil_correa
Goodhart's Law :
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goodhart%27s_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goodhart%27s_law)

> "When a measure becomes a target, it ceases to be a good measure."

------
andyidsinga
this:

> This is one of the dangers, for instance, of getting to reliant on
> management-by-metric. Originally you create a metric to measure how well
> you’re achieving some goal. But over time, people forget about the goal and
> remember the metric—and do things that improve the metric, but in ways that
> don’t advance the original goal.

This is so true, and if one is not vigilant, its easy to get off track.

We've been working on a new service product [1] and running some ad campaigns.
I find it interesting how easy it is to get wrapped up in the number of
impressions and events generated while users navigate on the site.

I constantly have to work to stay focused on what we can do to get better at
converting potential customers. That might include content related to our
service - which may generate some traffic and conversions, or it might, for
instance, be to write better ad copy that generates a better ratio of
clicks:impressions than previous ads. I suspect we'll be bouncing around these
two for a little while - but also adding other tests we can measure.

[1] Yukon Data Solutions ..its an analytics service thing.

~~~
white-flame
"Metrics are a great servant, but a terrible master."

